# Tech Trivia related to SF & F or History



## Ray McCarthy (Jul 27, 2015)

To start it off. 
The Bluetooth symbol (Computers, phones, earpieces) is the runes for H and B joined together, the Runic H is like an x . They named the system after Harald Bluetooth.

My son (not the programmer one) suggested this is the reason it's so hard to write a Bluetooth Application, it partially uses Nordic Magic (which I believe is called Seidhr).


----------

